# Underground copper pipe protection



## Stephen S. (Nov 23, 2009)

I am going to install a 1" type L copper service line from water meter to home. Is there anything that can be used to protect the pipe from the soil etc?


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 24, 2007)

Why do you want to go with copper? Why not poly-pipe?


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

If your going to run copper run K copper not L do it once that's it.

And no joints underground. Use long roll.


----------



## AndrewF (Dec 29, 2008)

based on the price of copper these days, I too ask, why not poly (plastic)?


----------



## Stephen S. (Nov 23, 2009)

The plumber is gonna charge me the same (or close) for PEX pipe vs copper pipe. (I wonder why but I bet copper is more valuable, better underground than PEX?) I was gonna do PEX myself but I found that there are quite a lot of works and involve some heavy duty tools instead of hand tools that I am more comfortable with. Trencher, jackhammer, concrete foundation work, main service meter, etc. 

I also have a few other projects that should be done asap. (Just replaced a new skylight yesterday with new flashing and surrounding shingles since the old one was leaking), major bathroom remodel, new flooring, etc ..

The guy told me type K pipe is not necessary and type L is good enough ? How much more are we talking about 100ft type K vs 100 ft type L? Thank you.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

Defiantly go with the copper but make sure it's K and it's one continuous line with no joints.

Get price quote from contractor.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> Is there anything that can be used to protect the pipe from the soil etc?


Ayuh,... Bed it in Sand,.... 1/2' below,+ a foot above the tubing...


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

You can put armaflex around it if you want it's like black rubber stuff refrigeration tubing is insulated with.


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

just bury it in the dirt making sure theres no rocks near by,around here we have to run K copper underground.


----------

